# Tracking down Standard Lamasi



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a frog I would love to work with one day and Im very curious to see who is currently working with them and successfully breeding them. Please post if you are having luck with this frog.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My new trio is courting in their temp tank! Pretty stoked on that


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Keep me posted if you get any offspring please and good luck!!!


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there really no one else working with this species?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I was.....They are amazing looking frogs.....I found some by chance.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Azurel said:


> I was.....They are amazing looking frogs.....I found some by chance.


So you have some now or did?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't yet.....


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Azurel said:


> I don't yet.....


Well keep us posted when you do get them. Maybe Ill get some before you


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

Not positive, but I think I saw that josh's frogs is/are working them. Don't know if I saw any for sale tho.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh has a breeding group, as do I. They tend to sell quickly, often before they get listed on the site.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd suggest working with a few other thumbnails before these if you haven't before, they're known to be less forgiving than many others and don't breed as well. They are definitely some damn beautiful frogs to be sure.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I was on a wait list for a long time for my trio, and am currently on ANOTHER list to get unrelated frogs to add to my group. One issue with these frogs is that there is really only the original bloodline as far as I know, with maybe a little other blood from the EU here and there, so getting unrelated animals for a breeding program can be a bit tricky


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Happy_Frogger said:


> Well keep us posted when you do get them. Maybe Ill get some before you


I have some comming just not in my possesion yet....

I just hope they are a bit more bold then my oranges....


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

tclipse said:


> I'd suggest working with a few other thumbnails before these if you haven't before, they're known to be less forgiving than many others and don't breed as well. They are definitely some damn beautiful frogs to be sure.


Thanks for the advice, but I am not a noob lol. I have a several pumilio and thumbs in my collection now.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

frogparty said:


> I was on a wait list for a long time for my trio, and am currently on ANOTHER list to get unrelated frogs to add to my group. One issue with these frogs is that there is really only the original bloodline as far as I know, with maybe a little other blood from the EU here and there, so getting unrelated animals for a breeding program can be a bit tricky


Who is the ANOTHER list?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

A well respcted frogger no longer part of this particular forum.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm working with 5 groups of adults, plus some newly aquired froglets. I recently lost my 12 year old male, also the best breeder, so I'm holding back all my froglets until things get going again. 

I don't do wait lists, but I will have froglets available at Frog Day.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> I'm working with 5 groups of adults, plus some newly aquired froglets. I recently lost my 12 year old male, also the best breeder, so I'm holding back all my froglets until things get going again.
> 
> I don't do wait lists, but I will have froglets available at Frog Day.


Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have heard that they do well in groups. Darren has 5 in an 18 vert and is getting consistent breeding. I am hoping to have two groups of 5 each in a 27 hex, or if that seems to present problems, I will split animals into smaller groups comprised of all non sibling animals. Highland lamasi have always been my favorite frog.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh has a group of 6 in a 20H and has pretty good production.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Very interesting. What are the ratio of sexes in these groups?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

For a few years, Josh thought he had all females, until he started getting eggs  I think its either 2.4 or 3.3.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Zach

What's their behavior like? They more bold then other morphs?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Shy as beans for the most part. When the viv grows in, and plants block out most of the light, you see them a bit more.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My calling male is very bold, the other two are very shy. Seems to be the same as vanzolinii for me, where some are so bold it's crazy, and you rarely even see other individuals


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If I skip misting for a few days, then mist heavily, I see all the frogs in the viv. It's strange - if a frog is out, it is not skittish - I could probably poke it with my finger if I wanted. It's just that they are not out much.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

We just tracked a male down, so now have a pair. Years ago, we had 2 pairs breeding. We tried pairs, trios, and reverse trios, and got the best breeding from single pairs. We never attempted to put a large group together, though. Hopefully our new male starts breeding.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I took the time to search out all the ''lines'' Uhern and Tor I beleive it was knowing they all came in originally together but I think I ended upgrabbing most of the bloodlines that are furthest related. I have 5 vivs, 2 pairs, 2 trios and a group of 4 and I find the pairs to be the most bold, the group and trios tend to stay hidden but I get more calling and breeding from the vivs. I plan to take a frog from each viv and setup a 2.3 group in a 26''cube and end up keeping just those. I hope to get another pair in from EU soon if all works out to expand the blood and add to the group.

If you need names on who is breeding them and has them for sale let me know. 

Michael


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

poison beauties said:


> If you need names on who is breeding them and has them for sale let me know.
> 
> Michael


i need that info 

james


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

james67 said:


> i need that info
> 
> james


Same here!


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Rich Frye is still selling his offspring right?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Get in line behind me and a bunch of other people for RIch's frogs


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Get in line behind me and a bunch of other people for RIch's frogs


Hahaha, I cant cut


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We will be selling plenty within the next year with all of the eggs and tadpoles we have . 

Hopefully flooding the market so that the price falls out the bottom.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I acquired a group of 5 from Rich about 4 years ago. I've since lost 2, (they disappeared?), and now have a 2.1 trio. 

One froglet morphed out about 3-4 weeks ago, but I have yet to see it since. Also have one known tad, could be others but I haven't seen them. 

Mine tend to be more bold than what I read of others experience, I can usually see at least 2 of the 3 at any given time.


----------

